# Apistos and more



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

We still have a good selection of Apistogrammas from last week's European order with some of the more popular varieties still in good quantity. The Apisto. cacatuoides "Mega Red" are really colouring up nicely and some of the more interesting species like Apisto linkei and borelli 'Opal' are pairing off, even at their small size. We have a large stock of actual German bred Blue Rams with some stunning males. We still have a huge stock of over 500+ jumbo Czech Bred Cardinal Tetras and we still have pairs of two of the Killies, Chromosephyion poliki and Nothobranchius rachovii Blue. German bred Endler guppies are still in good supply as are some really nice Bolivian Rams.

We have condensed our marine section to give us more freshwater aquariums and have started to fill them with interesting fish. Some of the interesting species in stock include 2 captive bred Motoro stingray pups, Many Banded Datnoides, Vampire Tetras, Amazon Toadfish, African Lungfish, the very Rare Pearl spotted Chromide, captive bred baby Dolphin Morymrids, Empire Gudgeons and many more.

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/new-arrivals.html

The plant tanks are full of awesome plants including lots of Cryptocorynes, Anubias of various species, tons of Java fern and lots of interesting foreground plants.

It's a good weekend to make a trip down to see the selection.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm definitely coming down to see the new stuff! 


Warren


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

How much for the males GBR?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

$7.99 each for males or females 2 for $12 irregardless of males or females


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Harold, 
Is the marine area re-stocked, yet?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

teemee said:


> Hi Harold,
> Is the marine area re-stocked, yet?


not yet... it'll be a couple weeks, need to alter some things first


----------

